# Just picked up a cabby 16v



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*my cabby build up *

im going to clean it inside out tomorrow . its pretty rough but maybe if im lucky it will be like "christine " and fix and clean itself lol. because you cant polish a turd

Pictures revised http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


































































































































































































































































































































































































*no*









































































































[URL]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/Nexussuxen/P7061379.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[IMG]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a266/Nexussuxen/P7061381.jpg


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (Nexus)*

not a bad starter....and it does have some nice goodies...did you hear it run?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (mrandroid184)*

yeah ,it sounds great other than the ISV, the idle is pulseing


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

did this car originally have a big stupid unfinished bodykit on it? because there was on for sale in amityville that was the exact same setup


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (JohnA1)*

um nice buy. +1 for Ny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (vw4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_um nice buy. +1 for Ny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







































I do go too Manhattan for hair cuts















Try cleaning out the isv with brake cleaner, that helps sometimes...and a good tune up wouldn't hurt either


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrandroid184* »_






























I do go too Manhattan for hair cuts















Try cleaning out the isv with brake cleaner, that helps sometimes...and a good tune up wouldn't hurt either









doesnt count


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I think after a DEEP cleaning... a good wax job and a tune up that lil cabby will be SWEET...


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

i just cleaned it up real good and the damn thing didnt come clean, it has the black-dot mold syndrom. and it will never shine i think it was painted at one point because the paint is peeling in a few spots and its bright red.
the engine bay came pretty clean, i also found it has autotech wires,A/C that works. 
i took a look under the oil cap and i seen the cam and one of the valves, they looked fresh and not so stock.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Try some Meguiar's Clay to bring back that shine...








Or go pay $60 for a good professional exterior only detail... that is if you think it's worth it, but that car looks like it has had it hard for the last few years.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

Looks liek a pretty good find! Check the floors carefully, that popped top latch could've let a lot of water in! 
As for the black spot mold you spoke of, on the interior? Or Exterior? Paint does look pretty beat, though.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

the outside mold.
i just washed it again, its a little better. but im gonna hit it again in a few mins.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

ok, i washed it 3 times and this is what it cam out to


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

nice- uprated swaybars front and rear. and not crap ones either!!!! and it looks like the front struts mount have been replace recently too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (Nexus)*

yeah the car has a lightly used factory suspention, he said he has a 3 inch koni drop kit for too with a few miles on them. he said he took them off because nobody could adjust the camber

(edit) Guy bull shatted me, sachs and boge that have no return


_Modified by Nexus at 11:20 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (Nexus)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like it cleaned up pretty well!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks im in the procces of cleaning the interior now. but the damn carpet is frozen lol looks like i need to break out the scuncii steamer


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

Yucka, looks like i forgot to do the sun visors

















_Modified by Nexus at 11:45 AM 2-18-2007_ (damn photobucket)


_Modified by Nexus at 11:46 AM 2-18-2007_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

damn man. Nice clean up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

found the inncer CV is shot on the driver side ...







ohh well at least its not the tranny


----------



## jimmieturbo (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

wow realy bringing it back from the dead. will it be ready for the summer.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

yes i hope to have it complete by waterfest . im just waiting on saveing money to borrow my friends shop to do the body paint and sutch


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (Nexus)*

IM diggin the find man. what year is the car? engine? looks like it may be a 2.0 from a passat. and what kinda rims does it have? And grab that suspension the previous owner has.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (Nexus)*

its an 88cabby with a rocco motor


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (Nexus)*

had my axle rexuilt thismorning


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (Nexus)*

i seems as you've been inspired by Mark (dubbinandlovin returns)
pointing out your frustration are you?


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (vwpoorboy)*

it looks more like "hmmmm.... so this is what 3 inches lower would look like"


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

yeah i was inspired and felt the job and the car deserved "the finger"



_Modified by Nexus at 6:00 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

http://s13.photobucket.com/alb...4.flv


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

What is the problem that you hoped to fix by replacing the cv axle? Many of us have been there before. ask away and we'll do our best to help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

no power to wheels,car shifts , when i 1st take off i have to burn the clutch and floor the gas to get it to move (slow movement) , only reverse actually moves.
replaceing the axle was just a hope because the boot was torn and i was really hopeing it wasnt tranny related.but it think it is


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Nexus)*

please tell me its a standard?


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

you mentioned you have to burn your clutch..... it sounds like it's toasted. 
*
*
how many miles are on the car?
*
*
When you say it moves in reverse... does it move easily?
By the way CanadianCabby... he's got a manual trans if you look close you can see the clutch cable.


_Modified by vwpoorboy at 9:31 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

yeah its standard. 56k on motor, 128k on body.tranny unknown, it moves in reverse better than all my other vw's did.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

today i picked up the shocks and springs, they are sachs and boge. I heard they are a good setup, he also have me some NIB rotors . and a pile of recipts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this is by far the best purchase ive ever made


----------



## itschuck2c (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Sweet deal..why cant I find something like that


----------



## The Cabriolet of NJ (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (Nexus)*

all i can tell u is that engine is from a scirocco like mine. 
usually when people do the 16V swap, they use 16V gti motors.
the 16V gti intake comes out on the passenger side...
and yours, like mine, comes out on the driver's side.
therefore, you have the exact engine in your car as mine.
a 16V scirocco engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff.
my car pulls pretty good if you keep it in the band width http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have a 1.8L bottom end on my car...which do u have?










_Modified by The Cabriolet of NJ at 12:38 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up a cabby 16v (The Cabriolet of NJ)*

What is the diff. between ahve the intake on the drivers or passengers? and difference in performance? easier harder to swap? ect ect


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*(The Cabriolet of NJ)*

when i picked up the shocks the guy told me it was a 2.0 16v, is their a way i can varify that?
(edit) its not a 2.0 ,its a 1.8


_Modified by Nexus at 6:03 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (The Cabriolet of NJ) (Nexus)*

If so the block would be a 9A . On the back side of the block should be a "2.0" molded into the block. many people use the 2L 16V and combine it with the Scirrocoo intake manifold so they can hook it right up to the existing CIS fuel injection which has all the intake stuff on the driver's side of the car. No performance increase, just convenience.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

ITS ALIVE! . i found the problem and fixed it, the gear box was off center causing the shift rod to hit something .YAY to retarted problems


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

updates!!


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_updates!!

x2


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_
x2









x3


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

x
_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_
x3



x4









im being poor at the moment . i need to sell some crap to get the ball rolling http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
the last thing i did was clean the wheel wells of 19 years of grime and get the new tire put on the rim. so its still waiting my pockets to grow


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i got some new wheels today, they arent exactly what i planed(ats classics) but they will do for now, black 17" asa ar1's ,im gonna color match them when i do the car


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

*Update*
I mounted the new wheels today, i love the look .i will post pics tomarow
in 2 weeks i will be bringing it to my job. i made an arangement to take a pay cut for a month with my boss. hes the man







. i will have the the body strait and painted flash red in 4 weeks .


_Modified by Nexus at 6:04 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

come out to the Long Island meetups, @ Dave & Busters in Farmingdale every saturday night


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (JohnA1)*

its not on the road yet. i seen you a while back at the island 16 gtg in my black mk3.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

got pictures and a moveing movie of it
movie


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

man that thing is freeakin sweet. Now all u need is a paintjob and ur show quality. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*








nice wheels wanna sell em


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

i had seen this thread last week and waited to post anything but it cleaned up real well....and i'm thrilled you got it running...i can just imagine the smile on your face !!


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I seem do be very very confused







. I cant pick a damn color. its driveing me to the point of insanity. i dont want to paint it something i dont like because im gonna be looking at it every day. Ive looked at all of the color charts...and i mean ALL of them and i still cant decide.







I did decide however what colors i dont want








im think im just thinking to hard. anyone with a sence of style have any input?
edit (flash red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


_Modified by Nexus at 11:23 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

thats easy....porsche platinum silver


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (waterboy86)*

nimbus gray, that orange beetle color or a deep red almost burgandy.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

I love this color. and it would look nearly the same on your car with your top and everything. not to mention it would flow with the interior. The owner told me it was a volvo color.


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

Ford Laser red. It is a mustang colour, that is almost a cross between a candy and a pearl.










_Modified by 89wolfsburg at 11:49 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

Re: i dont like silver, grey is cool but its played. the red is nice tho not my taste 
at this point im thinking im just gonna do it flash red , this way i can get away without doing the engine bay. I donno . im still confused. i really like paradise purple with violet pearl







.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*











_Modified by Nexus at 8:26 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I had the car towed to my job today. i will have pics tomarow of my progress .
Dose anyone know of a place that sells repo body panels? The place i go threw with my job discontinued them http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

Your neighbors ever want to kick your azz for driving like that ? Mine would nuke my house and kill my dog. Dang


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (LynchedGTI)*

they killed my catz










_Modified by Nexus at 6:06 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

I can honestly say repo panels for the vw suck...get originals or used. I spent way too many hours trying to get aftermarket front fenders to fit right, I got close, but in the end, it was easier to just fix the dents in the original ones... The body lines, the mounting holes, basically nothing lines up at all. And I've done my fair share of body work, welding etc., and I can honestly say, they just arn't worth the work.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (sacmame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sacmame* »_I can honestly say repo panels for the vw suck...get originals or used. I spent way too many hours trying to get aftermarket front fenders to fit right, I got close, but in the end, it was easier to just fix the dents in the original ones... The body lines, the mounting holes, basically nothing lines up at all. And I've done my fair share of body work, welding etc., and I can honestly say, they just arn't worth the work.

yeah i know aftermarket sucks but my hood is too bad to repair and my fender is buckeled (im illiterate) , the current fenders and hood aftermarket anyway. i dont think its going to make mutch a diffrence.

I forgot my camera today


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

the aftermarket stuff isint that bad, it does require SOME trimming and hacking to make everything fit perfect , but by far @ least your not spending like $200+ per fender, also quick question for you.. are you having any problems running those 17's ?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

yes i am, i can only turn so much. im gonna do some metal work while in in the shop to, hopefully i can fix it


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i forgot to mention i had my boss order me a new aftermarket hood today for $100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , the fenders are $45 but i dont need more of them.
pg 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

When I first fitted the aftermarket fenders onto mine, the body line was almost an inch too low.. an inch!







That's just crazy, so yeah after trimming and fitting for a few hours i got it to almost lined up, but none of the bolt holes were even close. And in the end, if I'm worth lets say $50 an hour, the $200 for the real fender seems more reasonable...especially when you deduct the $50 i spent for each. But like most other things, there is more than one aftermarket manufacturer, so the ones I got could be the worst of the worst. A Hood would seem alittle more likely to be easier top get fitting right.


_Modified by sacmame at 6:28 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

can 16" rims be run without a problem?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I got the last aftermarket hood from empire. it was $99 very nice peice and price
yeah i know shop looks like a **** hole, but the dumpster is full and we were hard at work all day on all the cars


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

done in time for SNG ?







i dont think so


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Sweet color!! Where did u get it from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

flash red


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i spay a late 60's firebird


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

camaro pace car convertable and a 68 vet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shobby (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Shobby)*

damn the wheels threw me off... its a 1969 camaro then ( my favorite muscle car ever... i feel like an idiot.) u can tell from the body lines.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

yeah it has junk wheels on the back, in the front it has the origonal orange ones, the car is going to be a resto rod with a 454 big block.
this is some other camaros my boss did in the past for you enjoyment


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

1969 almost daytona yellow, and a 1967? judging fromt he tails, but idk cuz its a drag car. i want an original z/28 in tuxedo black with houndstooth int. and fat white racing stripes. anways, love your cabby too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see it painted. i'd throw some recaros in there, and do the int. over in more of a stock cabby int. look. but love it regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

i didnt do anything to the cabby today. i got lazy
(edit) 700th post for 2 years yay me









_Modified by Nexus at 8:02 PM 4-19-2007_


_Modified by Nexus at 8:03 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

finished the body work on the bumpers and shaved the holes for the plate . i used duraglass then a skimcoat of iceing. Currently primed with the RM primer. gotta finish the car soon


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

updates tonight


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Hood and fender is on (3 hours of tweeking), i still need to take off my flairs and skirt and get them ready.I figure about 5 more days till its done , 3 more if i could get up early enuf to come in and do it


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

coming along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

i got the flares and skirts off, No rust hideing under them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also discovered the rear wells are rolled

the rear suspention says autobahn, is that good?


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Nexus)*

sounds like it could be from autobahn designs(www.abdracing.com)


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

primed the car last night , wet sanded half the car tonight , paint tomarow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah, i keep it short i know


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

missed a dent on new fender


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

insane.... i need to see this in person when its done sometime. maybe u can help me out when i decide to paint mine.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

car is in the booth as we speak







it looks pink on the 1st coat lol 
pix later im still here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by Nexus at 4:46 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Me so horny...


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ifUcantBEAT'm.... (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

nudey pix


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

dam that came out great and i def want a canvas top now


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

get a censor bar on that thing...








looks great man.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ifUcantBEAT'm.... (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*



Nexus said:


> nudey pix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (ifUcantBEAT'm....)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ifUcantBEAT’m....* »_
That's exactly how mine looked with 17" on it. Well maybe without the nosebleed hight.









i dont plan on lowering it anytime soon (no $$$) .you gotta concider the 60lb bumper will bring it down an inch or two








pg 4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Nexus at 6:31 AM 5-8-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i had an problem with the bumper holes cracking







so my boss took over for me. luckaly i noticed it in primer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

haveing my windows tinted right now, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

pix when done i hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

left it home today







, i didnt thing i was doing anything to it .
my last pics came out like crap because my batterys were dieing







. i think my camera might be dieing too, it dont snap the like it used too









the tint looks beautyfull, it really sets off the roof and the rims well. im happy with it, and most of all im happy i didnt even know it was getting done, my boss suprised me once again. I think he has a soft spot for mk1's


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

your boss sounds like the coolest guy ever. Im thinking of painting my cabby the newer vw grey, shaving the side markers, and badging, but leaving the body line alone. how much would that cost me generally? at your shop?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

i know it sounds like alot , but somewere around $3000 for base/clear a little less for single stage, but you dont want single stage







...it really depends on how much bodywork needs to be done. welding the holes in warps the metal . most new fenders come without holes, so thats the best bet its $50 for a new fender, or $45 an hour for the 5 hours it takes to fill both holes. not to mention other dings and or dents . i know the price may sound like alot but materials alone add up to over $1100 (sand paper, primer, bondo ,iceing, duraglass, paint ,clear and masking supplys)the rest of the $$$ go's to labor ,trust me it all adds up


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

yeah i hear ya. thats about what i expected... plus i have some cancer around my windshield







eh idk... just saw a 16v in the classified tho


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

clipper kits painted. it came out better than the car, not a speck of dirt and no fish eyes , its like glass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (Nexus)*

what shade of red did you settle on?


----------



## jimmieturbo (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

here is a pic of my project








cant wait to finish this one.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (jimmieturbo)*

nice car.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (jimmieturbo)*

very hot jimmieturbo. Never seen u on here b4.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (89wolfsburg)*

1994 rm variance of flash red


----------



## R2.0Cabrio (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

looks really good. I'm glad that some people can save the cabriolet from the junk yard. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (R2.0Cabrio)*

























my boss recleared my hood for me , i got 6 coats on the hood ,it looks juicy








more pics together tonight when i get home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my buddys rubbing it for me at the moment


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

like glass smooooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah looks great, glad you're going with the clipper kit.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

paint looks orange but its my camera








I am very happy with the car, as you can see i still need a few things. i cant see myself put nasty broken parts on a fresh car


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

do you work at this body shop?


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (JohnA1)*

two thumbs way way up. car looks amazing.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_do you work at this body shop?

yes i do







, you lookin to get something done?


_Modified by Nexus at 7:56 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*



















_Modified by Nexus at 10:32 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

car came home today







now all i need is them parts and im done with the exterior. then onto the engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sacmame (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Looks great man, gotta love red! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_yes i do







, you lookin to get something done?

_Modified by Nexus at 7:56 PM 5-13-2007_

i got a 67 bug that i need to get sprayed black. lets make a deal.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nexus)*

nice work


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

4 more days untill i can drive it


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

why the wait?


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

the paint has to fully cure before it can be exposed to the elements, correct me if im wrong


----------



## ifUcantBEAT'm.... (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_









Why get rid of the front marker light but not the rear?


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (ifUcantBEAT'm....)*

i think his after market fender came that way. prolly didnt want to get into body work if he didnt have to....just my guess tho.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_i think his after market fender came that way. prolly didnt want to get into body work if he didnt have to....just my guess tho.
 yeah, thats the shaved fender, the other side came without one, i wanted to shave the rears but my boss would not weld it for me (i cant weld)









as for the elements, the only thing i need to worry about is bird poop. it eats at fresh paint like cancer








and the wait is finacial troubles as allways, my dailys tranny craped out on me and had to fix it before i handed the keys over to my mother.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

ohh yeah and that 1 damn bumper hole that kept comeing back is back again







i hate my life


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i almost lost the wheels literally ,yesterday everything became shakey so i stoped and looked at my lugs and their was only 1 on their and 1 on the ground stripped







. i think i may need longer nuts or something......or ats classics


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_ ats classics +1


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*)*

well.....it happend. it fell off and cought my fender really good. I need a new one and a new flair, rotor, spindle and axle







. i have pictures of it ill post later or tomarow


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: ) (Nexus)*

damn it man.....


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

ouch man, sorry to hear


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

I think im going to sell it once its fixed. i just decided i dont like drop tops


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

nooo dont just give in yet


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Damn John, the paint job is smoking. Can i drop the Coupe off?


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

dont sell it man.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

Holy $hit man..thats wack, the paint is sooo beautiful


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Ouch man but doesn't look that bad..gotta be careful dubs kno when


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

WTF happened?
looks like there nothing on the door, how did he fender end up like that? looks like something came out from the inside of the car


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourDoorLovin* »_WTF happened?
looks like there nothing on the door, how did he fender end up like that? looks like something came out from the inside of the car

the fender landed on the rim, if you see in the last pic the mark from my rotor and i got 2 feet with the wheel on and it fell again


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i decided aftermarket fenders really do suck, i had to do alot of grinding on the inner edge's. (again) This time i got the fender and the guy who got the last one had to have gotten it from the same place, it has all the same defects, a few on the surface itself from when it was pressed.
dont get "yang yin" fenders.....they blow


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

painted and on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif color matches perfect, no blends needed.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_painted and on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif color matches perfect, no blends needed.

nice.
to be honest when i just saw this thread a few months ago i dident have any faith, but now, i have a **** load of respect.
from rags to riches yall!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

last night on my way from work . i accidently went into 1st instead of 3rd at 6,000rpm and the car made a clunking noise and died out. when i tryed to started again it cranked normally and poped out the exhaust after awhile. im in the procces of determineing the problem, its most likely the timeing belt jumped , or the cis bs...


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

the problems keep coming with this car








keep it up tho man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

well its not the timeing belt







its still in place and lines up. im pumping out way too much gas, the plugs and airfilter are soaked with gas , so im assumeing its the cis, any insite is appreciated


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

whats up dude. its kevin, from EI. i was wondering if you were on here or not. who else form the hood is on vortex?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (-teknien-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-teknien-* »_whats up dude. its kevin, from EI. i was wondering if you were on here or not. who else form the hood is on vortex?

hey man whats happening. i think andrew with the vr6 mk2 and his brother mikey have it(r32) , other than that i think everyone else might be a lurker.








i fixed the car it was the dumbest thing ever, the rotor was split down the middle


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_

i fixed the car it was the dumbest thing ever, the rotor was split down the middle









when it split a peice of it got stuck in the groove on the rod and the rotor did not go down all the way, theirfore i broke down at 9:30 and had to leave my car on 5th ave in brentwood overnight







. all is well again ,i just fixed it.....again...


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

my computer at home finnally decided to work again







.so im postin new ones


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

i think we are going on a photoshoot on sat. with some of the a/k guys, you should come down, ill get you some proper pics.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Car looks phenominal! Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

broke down on my twice last night, i finnaly determined thats wrong, My front mout is bad makeing my engine move up, so then it makes the cap hit the intake rubber and my rotor hits inside and shatters http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

wow lovely progress on the car, the respray is top quality and I like the colour alot... sorry to hear about the front wing and arch and it breaking down, but I am sure you will have these fixed in no time and the car will be working as you require.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

my boss made me a solid tranny mount, their is lots of vibrations, but its only temporary.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

its bin so long this post got archived









the motor mount vibrated the starter and the linkage loose








i fixed the linkage and while testing the clutch cable snapped. I ordered a scirocco cable thinking it was it but it turned out its a cabby cable







. 
so i got that fixed and finally got it back to my job and put the flair on. i will bw putting in the mounts i got from black forest today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

things are looking good for waterfest


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

sunday on my way to meet up with friends i broke down down the bloock from my house. im upset but at least it didnt go in jerzy..
the temporary motor mount vibrated itself loose...








so it back to lastweeks problem again.
A few friends took me to waterfest , i still had a good time but i really wished i had my car their








I got a single round badgeless when i was their looks cleaner now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

single round badgeless is lookin good! srry bout the wheel...that paint is SEX though!!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Kevswhitecabby)*












_Modified by Nexus at 8:31 AM 9-2-2007_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

you should get some red rear side markers, instead of the orange they would blend better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

im going to black them outalong with the amber in my tails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

even better








page 6: owned


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

its all junk


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Nexus)*

LOWER IT!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

thats what im sayin


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Lookin' good, x3 on the lowering though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (LynchedGTI)*

Come fix my Coupe foo'!!!







I haven't been in your area in awhile. Coupes been off the road for 2 months but she'll be back in 2 weeks.
Whore out your old ride
From the day i got it from ya...








To now


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

what do you need fixed? i will do it if you get supplys for the job


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I just love this red cab... I want it


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (madone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madone* »_I just love this red cab... I want it























take it away,it hates me


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

don't say that I might just do that!!!















That paint work is just amazing.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

Takeing it off the road due to not haveing enuf money to fix it







i will be slowly fixing it for the time being i will keep posted


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

whats wrong now?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

A series of problems, i cant afford to fix all that. so im just gonna work it out untill next spring .im gonna also be polishing a few things under the hood. i might also spray the engine bay. 
As for whats wrong
somethings wrong with the brakes, the pedle feels loose until im close to the floor then the brakes lock up








the car runs well at idel untill i take off it missfires and stalls, I think its the disributer or the cis.
I need my side side motor mounts put in
i need a windshield, it cracked from pushing it at the piller








i need 2 tires and 1 rim
control arm on passanger side 
Ball joints
wheel alignment




_Modified by Nexus at 8:41 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

well shes parked for the winter still runs, ive been starting it every other day. 17s are on my trek and mk3 steelys on the cab. 
anyone know were i can find some 14" white walls?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

FOR $ale/ Trade
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3503188


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

bump from archived


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

well.... seeing as its tax time again, last year i bought this car with my return. Guess what?, this car is takeing yet another tax return from me








I ordered an assload of parts to fix ALL of the issues includeing a few extra performance mods to give it some more pep and stiffness.
No coil overs, maybe next year.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

i could have sworn i added this one...


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

so its not for sale anymore? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_so its not for sale anymore? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

`
nope
all my parts came today !!!
febi hubs
balo vented rotors
PBR performance pads
wheel berings
e brake cable
tie rods
new control arms W/poly bushings
poly mount inserts
poly front mount
poly trans mount
*distributer*
USRT shift linkage kit








debateing ordering some spax springs...anyone run them?


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

iv got neuspeeds with bosh turbos its nice.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

cool, i think im just gonna run the neuspeed springs i got from the PO on the stock struts. 
Its been to cold for me to work outside so i didnt get anything done yet 
cant believe ive had her a year allready. my deadline to fix it (this time) is 2 weeks before SNG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I am glad you decided to repair it. I had one almost exactly like this. I sold it and have missed her for 2 years now. So, I bought this.








I started a buildup thread. Check it out if wanna.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3660008


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

i miss my cabby so bad, my car was the spitting imiage of this, down to the plad interior. i think i talked to you once before about. i was intrested in it when it was fs.
glad you decided to keep it


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (BeatBox_kid)*

pm'd


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

ordered some clear/red tails on easter


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

YEA! they came today, i love them.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

so sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

last week i got some factory chrome door edge trim off someone on vortex







. 
Today i ordered 2 new rims with a lower et in the rear, nothing deep just a little offset. now that im going to have a spare rim im gonna test out how they look in red w/polished lip


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i feel like a lurker here commenting so much. but that sounds interesting with the red lips. i hope it turns out well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

hmm.... i wasnt thinking red lips.... but now that you mention it ,that could be cool. i will try that before i strip the wheel.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

ah i misread. but good luck post up some pics if you try out the red lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

I started on my wheel today







. i put some tack welds along the curbed parts of it. tomarow i gotta file it all down and shot peen the lip so i can paint it friday


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

gonna take longer then expected on the wheel, cuttin the tire off took me and hour... that bead was on their GOOD. 
I bought the seat fabric from someone one here, im going to have a shift and ebrake boot made .


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

cant decide if i like it or not.... the red lips are too difficult for me to mask so i just did the center. this also is not the same color as my car, its just to give me an idea.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

is sick, but im not sure if id be a fan of them on a red car...try them on and see!


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

hey man, check out this monthes PVW magazine. there is a two tone mk2 golf in there with blacked rims and a color matched green stripe along the rims lip. it reminded me of your car and how sick black centers with color matched red lips would be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

i think i got another idea? how about black center , red outter lip and polished inner lip?


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

ohh the fun


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

got myself a headlight spoiler, fits mint not gaps. goingfast for the win!
i went to the body shop today and preped it , hes painting it tonight. i still had a quort of paint left







. i was talking to him about redoing the decklid, i really like the shaved look with the license plate. so im in the market for a new hatch to play with








i also ordered something a little diffrent for the headlights....they are called catseyes. they were used on alot of the older hotrods with 7 inch lights.i cant wait untill they come, ive never seen them on a mk1 before.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

love the mud flaps!


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

and how'd you mount your front plate? im getting my bumper painted as we speak and the plate holes are being shaved.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

i took a peice of metal and bent it 90 degrees. drilled holes in them , put them on the plate and marked the underside of the bumper while plate was on the brackets then drilled it. i used self tapping screws


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i love it


















_Modified by Nexus at 3:55 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I got the cats eyes today.....yucka. waste of $$. painting them trim black. maybe they will look better...but as of now. *yuck*. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

smoked lights would look superb. or cross hairs. smoked cross hairs ftw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
smoked turns for total domination.
maybe a 16v lip is in order too










_Modified by dubaholic92 at 4:57 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

i like smoked, but to many people are running them. i think im gonna go clear and be diffrent. 
about lips...? will a 16v mk2 big bumper lip work? is the contor similar? i dont care if i have to hack it and make it a one peice.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

The MK2 16v lip will work but requires some modification. You'll have to trim the mounting tabs so they fit into the slot of the clipper front bumper. Trim the ends to match the contour of the front bumper near the wheel wells. You'll also need about a 3 to 4 inch piece from another 16v lip to fit in the middle as the MK2 16v lip is too narrow.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i didnt know that


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*

16v lip Sounds like a new project for me








I got one of my old wheels repaired, the people who did it sucked.... they fixed my bend ,burnt my paint, didnt respray it ,ground the balls out of it and they didnt fix the curb marks good enuf , hit the inside lip with a grinder .so i ended up doing the rest myself. $95 of bull snap for a $120 rim








*Atlantic wheel sucks the big one* (for rim repair)
I painted the cats eyes today. forgot them at the shop because i had other things on my mind (rim). They look better off the car now hopefully better on it. if i dont like it im trashing them.










_Modified by Nexus at 3:37 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I put the cats eyes on today. they look pretty evil. i like them more now black. pics tomarow


----------



## digitalklc (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (jimmieturbo)*

nice color green http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (digitalklc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalklc* »_nice color green http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

color blind?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i like them







. they are only temp until i get crystal crosshairs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















also i cut myself some floor mats out of some carpet i found in a dumpster Red with plastic backing so it was easy to cut (dumpster diveing FTW)
(edit) look at the red 16v badge? my camera sucks.












_Modified by Nexus at 4:05 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

HELL YES to dumpster diving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i like those headlights, super original, did u paint that black design yourself, or was that they and u just painted it black


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_HELL YES to dumpster diving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i like those headlights, super original, did u paint that black design yourself, or was that they and u just painted it black

painted them satin black.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

the rim is all fixed , it looks like nothing ever happend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i managed to duplicate the machined finish. i stripped the clear off the lip with aircraft stripper, hit it with 240grit with wd40 then red scotchbrite then green scotchbrite and i finished it off with white scotchbright and aluminum polish. it looks better than the new ones








(edit) i also bought a part of a 16v lip for the project and lowering springs off vortex,they will hopefully be here soon next week sometime dhl is slowww
and im waiting on my rotors and pads form BFI.....its been 2 weeks allready and tracking info says they are not picked up...I had to sacrafice the last ones i ordered for my mk3 because my brakes were toast.



_Modified by Nexus at 4:59 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_
maybe a 16v lip is in order too











ohh my lord. 16v in order is right







i love it. i test fitted the half i got .the contor is not perfect but its close enuf ,maybe i can play with it a little with a heat gun to make it perfect. their will be about a 3 inch gap in the center. thats why i bought a destroyed half to cut up and plsy with


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

thanks for the ideas and info people. i hope this works out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








lip i repaired










_Modified by Nexus at 3:48 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

16v lip ftw!!!!!! i wanted one but then i would be a poser....

then again im a VR poser currently anyways


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

i like the vr lip but i dont like the way the bottom flairs out on the sides. i also didnt want a vr lip because i didnt want to be a poser


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

those light things look like a chick bending over with a thong


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_
ohh my lord. 16v in order is right







i love it. i test fitted the half i got .the contor is not perfect but its close enuf ,maybe i can play with it a little with a heat gun to make it perfect. their will be about a 3 inch gap in the center. thats why i bought a destroyed half to cut up and plsy with









yeah the angle of the bend on the 16v lip isn't a perfect fit but a heat gun should help. I found it much easier to take the bumper off and install the lip working that way.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_
I found it much easier to take the bumper off and install the lip working that way. 

yeah i planed on that. im going to use fiberglass and reinforce the center with metal rods like so.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

i cant wait to see that lip. I always wanted to do one. 
heres a few of mine.
















Dave


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

nice licence plate







glad to se it woked out


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

lol l brackets and self tapping screws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








thanks for the advice


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

i have a feeling this is gonna be good















_Modified by Nexus at 2:15 PM 5-20-2008_


_Modified by Nexus at 2:16 PM 5-20-2008_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

do i see a 60/40 drop coming?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

you see it. left drop, right factory







looks a little more lower than 1.57 inch's we will see.
i got the springs off of d-cabby here on the forums. i know nothing about the front springs nor dose d-cabby. they were silver ,and uncut as for the rest i donno?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

2 weeks and im in the shop again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i ordered bilsteins struts for the front








also a bunch of other shifterbushing/ linkage rebuild stuffs. im not looking foward to it.
my uncle is dropping off the shift boot i had him make for on thursday . he said it came out dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so yeah be expecting some MAJOR much needed updates soon. 4x4 no more.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

oh and yes i lost those headlight things.


----------



## 1992Wolfsburg (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_got myself a headlight spoiler, fits mint not gaps. goingfast for the win!
i went to the body shop today and preped it , hes painting it tonight. i still had a quort of paint left







. i was talking to him about redoing the decklid, i really like the shaved look with the license plate. so im in the market for a new hatch to play with








i also ordered something a little diffrent for the headlights....they are called catseyes. they were used on alot of the older hotrods with 7 inch lights.i cant wait untill they come, ive never seen them on a mk1 before.


Where did you order your front headlgiht spoiler from?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (1992Wolfsburg)*

"goingfast" on ebay. here is link for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
im pretty sure that one only fits single rounds tho. they sell the grills also and sometimes sell it in a package http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .If your looking one for quad rounds ask around.


_Modified by Nexus at 2:55 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

got my quad spoiler at NGP


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

To the shop saurday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah mofaco! 
i got my bilsteins today.







. i refinished my spare strut housing at work today. i only did one because the otherone was MIA, but i found it when i got home







looks sexy. I think i might do them in black red and silver camo tomarow for $hits and giggles







. 

_Modified by Nexus at 6:45 PM 6-13-2008_


_Modified by Nexus at 6:07 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

i also stopped by my old job to see whats goin on. he is woking on some nice projects


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

today i took everything out of my trunk and cleaned it. my old carpet was drentched in oil, i tryed cleaning it but it wasnt happening. so i made a new one.
In the procces of that i took my speaker box out and when i put it back in and hooked it all up toy the amp. i figured out why all 4 of my 6x9's were not working . so for the 1st time ever i got to hear surround sound in this car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i also took my seats out and cleaned everything.
tomarow im going to re clean the engine bay
Friday im going to wash and wax it
Saturday morning im haveing it towed to a shop next to my old job to get fixed. he has the best price so i went with him. that and he said he will have it all done by sunday afternoon. 
Sunday afternoon i will be haveing it pro detailed inside and out by body creations detailing center (my old jobs other branch)
I will also be stealing my rims back off the daily driver along with my 8mm spacers








so yeah my plans are all set. waterfest is looking GOOD. no break downs this year ! See you all their.
Should i enter the show?


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

yes! did u put the springs on yet?


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_
Should i enter the show?


Definitely show worthy! Why are you going to wash and wax it when you're having it professionally detailed?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Colombian ******)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colombian ******* »_
Definitely show worthy! Why are you going to wash and wax it when you're having it professionally detailed?








 
because i need some wet sanding in some areas. their is 4 small dirt specks on the top body line are that was missed by the last guy, some orange peel came back now that the paint is 100% cured. my top is also moldy and needs some attention. it saves $$ to bring a perfectly clean car to a detailer. or at least for me. its only costing me $120 to have my entire car re wetsanded and polished

_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_yes! did u put the springs on yet?

Not yet my friend. saturday...i know ,i know i cant wait either


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

shop said to bring it in tomarow morning . and it will be done in time for HIN








I had the ever loveing sh*t scared out of me pushing it down my driveway.....my wheel fell off again







. nothing got damaged this time tho luckaly. my extended lugs are on my jetta thats why it happend. i got new hubs and nuts so it will *NEVER* happen again








i also insured it today, tomarow i will be going to dmv to get platez




_Modified by Nexus at 7:09 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

My list of things to do is very slim now
Windshield
The 16v lip (might be putting on a mk3 duckbill)
crystal crosshairs
windshield wipers
Dual Hella airhorn
*Non-prioritys*
another 16v manifold to Polish
another 16v valve cover to machine flat and polish
chrome slat single round i seen at WF last year.


----------



## AudiMike (Apr 28, 2006)

Whoa this thread is amazing. 
Nobody seemed to mention it, so I must be out of the loop... but WHERE DOES ONE GET SEAT COVERS LIKE THAT?! They fit amazing!
Oh, the rest of your car is extremely impressive also.


----------



## AudiMike (Apr 28, 2006)

Soooooo, maybe he just had the seats professionally reupholstered? I wish somebody sold new great looking seat covers that fit like the originals.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (AudiMike)*

the seat covers on this car, unless im mistaken were like that when he purchased the car from the p.o. so he prolly doesnt know where they are from. for seat covers they do look good, but i would try to find a stock interior, or better yet some recaro seatss, maybe an entire trophy interior 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see it on the new springs


_Modified by dubaholic92 at 1:18 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

they look like covers, they are stapled to the bottom. im tempted to take them off and see whats under. but im worried . the bolsters seem very firm but their may or may not be rips under them. 
ive been trying to get ahold of the PO but he moved to NC and i cant find info on him. i need to ask him a few questions.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

take them off tomorrow and see what youve got. if its worse than the covers put them back on. its worth it man. do that sh*t up N word


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

hmm... good point. it would be awsome if they preserved the origonal seats to minty condition. i will take the driver cover off ,if that ones good they are probly all good.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

true true, but just remember that if the driver side is Sh*tty then the other seats can still be mint considering the driver side gets all the wear


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

I went to the shop today to see how things are going. struts and springs are in, control arms are in tie rods are in. BUT the hubs are wrong. i have mk3 knuckles. so im down another $216 .









and have to wait another day to see it on the floor.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

MORE SET-BACKS!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
when i ordered my control arm from bfi i got them with balljoints.....mk1 ball joints...i need mk3







(edit) anyone need ball joints?
im in over my wallet for the USRT install....







(edit)for sale
my NEW distributer is a defect.....







so now i have to pay for a tow home...and wait for my new distributer.







(edit) put old hall in the new body

And to top it off wheel berring on my daily driver took a crap on me .i had that replaced by my moms boyfriend because I have stitches in my fingers







and i didnt have the $ to bring it to a shop and the axle nut keeps bacing out (edit)locktight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh yeah and my passanger side axle boot was torn...








*God hates me*.... (end rant)

anyone wanna buy some of my stuff? i need $
ABA ecu (95 5 speed)
mk3 cluster (unknown miles)
mk3 interior parts
mk3 jetta fender (new)
mk3 tail lights
mk1 barely used trans mount
mk1 new passanger side HD motor mount with custom poly insert
mk1 driver side poly mount insert.
mk1 ball joints
mk1 Febi bilstein hubs with berrings on them







(have fun getting them off







)
mk1 short / cabriolet stock tails
mk1 front strut housings
mk1 new front springs
mk1 used front springs
mk1 bubble hub caps with clips, nicey nice








My bmx bicycles...








i have a used unloaded Light antitank weapon
E36 bmw rear brake pads (thanks bfi







)
crosman 1077 pellet gun
My glass bong and bowl collection (i quit)
small silver ps2 with some games
My beloved " jada dubs " collection
2 old purple silicon graphics macines, 1 moitor for it. 1 works not sure the other.
Redline bmx chainrings , 10 of them in various tooth size, 36-45 all new.
im insane i know.

_Modified by Nexus at 8:38 PM 6-24-2008_

_Modified by Nexus at 5:45 PM 6-27-2008_


_Modified by Nexus at 5:46 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

both happy and sad.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

Well, i had it towed home today. i could not keep it at the shop anymore. Car will not run. Now it may be the computer








When all the bull shiz is over, im investing in a new camera.
















_Modified by Nexus at 5:39 PM 6-27-2008_


_Modified by Nexus at 5:43 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

at least it looks fantastic!
that's the 60/40 drop right? i wanna do that to mine possibly.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

I really have no idea. i have unknown front springs with bilsteins, Boge sports with neuspeed springs in the rear


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

computer in the mail! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when the dude put my rims on he didnt realize the were offest so i swaped them around today and put my 5mm spacers in the rear. everything looks fine now. 
While doing soo some hotty in a White Eos asked me a few questions and said she wants to go for a ride when my car is finished








i trimed and put on those mud flaps also, im satisfied
Today i put a hard effort into cleaning my top today. i found some stuff called "blue magic" .worked great on my canvas, it got out all of the pollen that was embeded in it. 
My uncle is slackin on my shift boot, so i bought a temp while i was shopping fot the top cleaner at "AUTOZONE"







.its black with red stiching. its only temp tho. once i get the custom one im http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif it to my mommy . i also got a matching knob that im not so sure about







.
All and all with all the Drama im still in high spirits and determined to make it to waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

ehh...cant determine the problem. i got a new ecm and ignition module a still same sh*t .
This morning i noticed someone stabbed my top


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

hi res


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Now it looks pink ,not orange.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

keep the good work going man... it will be worth it in the end. Loving this car.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

wow thats real nice. You turned that car around. How is this car with a 16v in it? I am thinking of doing the swap from a 8v to a 16v.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: my cabby build up  (VR6VDub172)*

Is it not getting spark, or not getting fuel? Sure the hall effect you swapped in is still good? Is the dist timing right?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (YJSAABMAN)*

i get fuel, i had weak spark and no spark , i had good spark from coil, now nothing since i put the new ignition module in. it cranks fine but no dice. i will be bringing it to a VW shop hopefully this week if the dude gets back to me. if not i will probly bring it to the last guy who worked on it. its out of my hands at this point . im stumped


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

new plug wires maybe?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (dubaholic92)*

Someone came by asking if i was selling it today. I declined......
Im haveing serious doubts about the car again. i cant stand looking it it anymore, im depressed. I *REALLY* wanted to go to waterfest with it this year, i dont think ive ever wanted anything more in my life. Im about to break. i have 3 days until the show . After my experience last year, i planned to be ready this year , but it has not happend.







* End emo rant *


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

Genes Volksworld
74 hampton pl
Freeport, NY
the guy is AMAZING. knows everything about these cars, has tons of parts, tons of junk cars. doesnt charge much, and will go through everything. hes been working on vw's for close to 30 years. his # is 5168686210


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (JohnA1)*

couldnt find what i needed at waterfest to i got what i wanted







(a face lift) 
and thanks john for the headlights! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

the crosshairs look hot. not sure how i feel about the chrome vented grill on your car, but it sweet all the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (dubaholic92)*

I know the grill is a little diffrent, i wanted to set my self aside. i never seen anyone with one. i was going to get it at the show last year but i could not afford it. I couldnt find it online. I figured it go's well with the Black and chrome thing i have going. All im missing is a lip. I still have not decided what im doing yet. The exterior will be DONE after that . Theirs nothing else i can do.








I going to get a new coil , if thats not the problem im going to call the shop john suggested and see when i can bing it down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

woot. props on doing what you want to do!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dubaholic92 at 9:31 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## JOHN1938 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

dude where did you pick up the rear lights at?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (JOHN1938)*

Black forest industrys, ebay has them also


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

hey man, do you still want that red wheel?


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (JohnA1)*

Will the hub fit my car? ,if so yea. what kind ,is it also a grant?


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_Will the hub fit my car? ,if so yea. what kind ,is it also a grant?

hub was for a large spline mk2 remember? its the same as the black one, grant gt wheel, just red. $25 for it if ya want it.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (JohnA1)*

ohh ohh i want i want~!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

MKI hubs are madd cheap compared to MKII!!! Do it!!!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (YJSAABMAN)*

yeah but i cant findz one at the pep-boyz


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

Well....today polished the 5 bolts for the wheel and i iinstalled the wheel along with a billet hub







. In the prosses of installing it i had to turn the key to break the wheel lock ,i turned it a little to far and......the car started !!!!!!!!!!!it ran for about 10 mins then stalled out. The timeing was off, i adjusted it and it started for another 5 mins ,ran fine i reved it to about 4k and it died out and i havent been able to start it again







. i pulled off the cap and rotor , it all looked good. i tryed to readjust the timeing and no dice.
I was in shock when it started man, just in shock . i paused for about 20 seconds with my hands out in a WTF? stance then i jumped out of the car and yelled "ITS A F*CKIN MIRICAL" . at that second it started raining with the sun out, my grandma and my neigbors came running outside clapping. Very strange indeed. i felt like i was in a movie







. 
All in all good and bad day, but hey im getting close


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

lol i can see it happening. nice.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (dubaholic92)*

well, my jettas tranny has met its demise again, im parting it out .
I finally sold out. im financeing a 2004 passat 1.8t . 5 speed and its some wierd color red. i should be picking it up thursday.


_Modified by Nexus at 10:44 AM 6-28-2009_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

cabby status- off the road, got the coil and also an ignition switch. still no worky. no money right now to take it anywere so its probly gonna sit for a year again.
Possibly a doner car?







no.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

WE HAZZ DUCK BILLZ!


























_Modified by Nexus at 3:02 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## cabbyhappy (Jun 8, 2007)

I love your cabby. Don't park it. I'll fix it! lol


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (cabbyhappy)*

what kinda lip is that????


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (dubaholic92)*

i got mine on ebay 2 years ago. they are here now . http://store.blackforestindust....html


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Nexus)*

thats real nice...may have to copy u when i actually have moneyz


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (cabbyhappy)*

hey nexus what are the measurements of your rims??? they're looking ill.(like the rest of your car)


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*

all it needs to to do now run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alphastrikefx (Aug 26, 2008)

sup nexus im in brentwood too i just got an 88 cabby but i dont know much about them yet been doin alot of reading here. if you see a black suzuki sidekick dropped thats me usually running to the fire house on second ave


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bingbongplop3* »_hey nexus what are the measurements of your rims??? they're looking ill.(like the rest of your car)









thanks, 17x7 et42 front et38 rear ,8mm spacers in rear. on 205/40/17

_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_all it needs to to do now run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dont remind me









_Quote, originally posted by *alphastrikefx* »_sup nexus im in brentwood too i just got an 88 cabby but i dont know much about them yet been doin alot of reading here. if you see a black suzuki sidekick dropped thats me usually running to the fire house on second ave 


Do you have a killer clown on the rear window? thats the only one sidekick ive seen.i live on claywood if you wanna check it out.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Cabby looks great. Glad to see u still with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the way the lip looks with the clipper kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alphastrikefx (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (Nexus)*

nah i have the 13" daytons or had i just put stock rims on for gas mileage il pass by one of these days


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (alphastrikefx)*

.,


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I had the car towed to the 3 bugs in the barrel show ,i took 1st in modified watercooled 74-92


----------



## alphastrikefx (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (Nexus)*

damn i forgot i wanted to go so much stuff going on at once


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (alphastrikefx)*

SO DOES IT RUN NOW?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

you towed your car to a show?
lamelamelamelamelamelamelamelamelamelame


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*

the openning page of this thread shows quite a transformation! 
Excellent work!!! 
Now I'll go read the rest of it...


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

I thought you sold this a long time ago.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

great thread conclusion?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Awesome car man, the front end looks mean, the passat is gonna look nice with the new wheels make sure to post pics when u get them mounted up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

Wicked Cab


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

Damn nice job i lived in brentwood for a while and seen very little dubs all civics. Its good to see someone is doing there thing besides me. I guess i need to get out more


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (scrubinadub)*

yeah man im in the land of the civics. i get alot of knocks on the door from honda guys asking if its for sale or asking questions in general about the car wich ends in hours of bullshatting.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

Its better them knocking on your door to buy than knocking on your ignition with a screw driver trying to steal lol. Thats one thing that sucked when i lived on white street was on street parking







. Thats actually why i moved, I couldnt sleep worring about my dub.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (scrubinadub)*

LOL could not steal it if they tried, id pay them to get it started.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

Ok so ive decided its time to part with this for good. i just want it gone. I need to get some things done on my passat and go on a much needed vacation to california


















_Modified by Nexus at 3:31 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: my cabby build up  (Nexus)*

I wish I had the money


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: my cabby build up  (DubChik77)*

mee too .i would like someone i know buy it , that way i can see her again


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

so how close to complete is the car?
my dad may be interested in it. and youre not too far away


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*

It may need harness work. the car does not get spark tho it cranks . The master cylinder is shot but i have a new one you can put in, and the oe brembo rotors need to be resurfaced because the car has been sitting. also the shift linkage is out of whack it needs to be adjusted 1st is were reverse is. it was an auto car originally








Specs performance
Neuspeed wires 
Neuspeed sway bars
New Bilstein front struts on some unknown lowering springs 
Panel filter
Girling 54 calipers 
steel braided brake lines
New Poly front mount 
1.8 16v Cis-e swap
New Stitch welded control arms with poly bushings
Non installed msd blaster2 coil
Specs new replacemts
New Tie rods
New Mk3 ball joints 
Newly reman axles
New Coil
Eurospec distibuter body on original hall sensor
New bosch Ignition control module $
New front hubs
new front wheel bearings 
Clutch cable
shift linkage
shift bushing's
trans mount
Gastank was replaced in 2002
new parts uninstalled 
elring valve cover gasket
Intake manifold gasket
Bosch spark plugs
Crank positioning sensor (Green)
Bosch Cap and rotor
poly trans and side motor mounts
e brake cable
master cylinder 

Exterior things
Car was painted flash red 2 years ago and still looks fantastic. 
Fk smoked crystal crosshairs
Fk half clear/red tails (they leak)
Fk Smoked directionals (need to be rewired for parking lights)
Goingfast hood extention
MK3 duckbill spoiler (needs to be screwed from underside)
Fk black chrome slat badgeless grill
Shaved front marker and new fender had no hole
Canvas top (1 inch tear from knife)
OEM chrome door trim
Stick on side molding
Interior 
Near mint interior. 
Reupholstered seats (red/black) 
no cracks in door caps








Bads
Dont run ( as stated above) 
Someone broke into it stole the radio and broke the bezel 
the dash is in fantastic shape tho needs a new bezel .
dent under door handle and on the front of hood (not major)
No e brake 



_Modified by Nexus at 5:58 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*

also it no longer has these wheels, its on teardrops now , they could use tires but they hold air.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

alright, ill let my dad know about it. 
hopefully hed go for it.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

still for sale, negotiable :thumbup:


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

Bump from the dead? :laugh: 

I plan to get the ball rolling again in the next month or so so keep your eyes peeled for some awesomeness :wave:


----------



## portugue$edubbin215 (Dec 1, 2010)

i have a pretty clean jet black gli jetta 2.0 16v aba for trade .. if u want more info then give me a call thanks . 267 475 0712 plzz no ims on here because not on to much thanks ..


----------



## cabiordezenuts (Sep 2, 2010)

the badgless grill and eyebrow is so full of win 

love the car :thumbup:


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

Friday i picked up a new dash bezel and today it was nice enough to put it in...but things got carried away and i gutted the inside :laugh:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

the wheels kill it for me, but its awesome to see where it came from. Good job :thumbup:


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

whats this? I got a powder coater


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

So yeah i got a powder coater and it has inspired me to take this lump apart and PC some parts. and it worked out in my favor. When i took off the lower manifold i uncovered a serious problem in my head . the aluminum is seriously oxidized and most likely has gone into the combustion chamber. So with that said i am going to drop the motor and rebuild it and while its out 


































also i will be taking the harness out and get personal on this spagetti issue i have going on :screwy:









also will be using Ivory powder and copper vein on most of the cosmetic components.
here is the manifold done dont mind the letters i used paint on them and re coated the ivory and it could not take the heat


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

are things supposed to look so new under here?


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Looks good to me. Mine looked the same with 80K and 190K on them.

Those ports and valves on the other hand :sly:


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

yeah not looking to good


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Glad to see the cab is getting some love


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

yoday i was looking at my tb and noticed the huge step lip on the intake plate so i filed and smoothed it out. Most likely will not do anything since the boot is so restictive. but hey i was bored :laugh: 
This is it flipped but this is how it looked









and this is it smoothed


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

A 16v Cabby,..... pure awesomeness!!! 

I like how those intake manifolds came out.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Glad to see you're back at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Dub'd86 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow John this thing is great. Thanks for the link. Your doing an awesome job in the rebuild. eace:


----------



## dirtbaggg (Jul 6, 2011)

how much for door cards and front and rear seats im local


----------

